#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315

## fplolis

Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315 ​με όλατα παρελκόμενα και extra μπαταρία , 950 Ευρώ προ ΦΠΑ. Το μηχάνημα είναι σεάριστη κατάσταση και μπορεί να συνδεθεί με υπολογιστή. 
Τηλ. 69*********

----------

